
Pop Songs Are Getting Sadder and Angrier - janvdberg
https://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2020/02/pop-songs-are-getting-sadder-and-angrier.html
======
onreact
Here's the original source: [https://aeon.co/ideas/why-are-pop-songs-getting-
sadder-than-...](https://aeon.co/ideas/why-are-pop-songs-getting-sadder-than-
they-used-to-be)

